
Show HN: Typed.pw – a simple way to write online - xojoc
I wanted a site to write one-off articles in a completely anonymous way. No ads, Google analytics or requests to external sites. It&#x27;s simple and lightweight.<p>Try it out<p><pre><code>  http:&#x2F;&#x2F;typed.pw
</code></pre>
the code is on GitHub<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;xojoc&#x2F;typed
======
rodina
I know! It can be used for morning writers pages. Its when you wake up and
first write all the mess that there is in your head to start your day with
"empty" and fresh head))))

~~~
xojoc
Nice idea. Sometimes my head is a mess and could be useful to unload it by
writing. But please beware that what you write is _not_ private. For example
try [http://typed.pw/a/n](http://typed.pw/a/n) where n is a number...

EDIT: the first 10 articles are haiku/quotes (I personally like
[http://typed.pw/a/3](http://typed.pw/a/3))

------
stevekemp
It looks like you need to remove the XSS attacks;
[http://typed.pw/a/397](http://typed.pw/a/397)

~~~
xojoc
On my server I have an old version of pandoc which doesn't support

    
    
      pandoc -f markdown-raw_html

------
irenkai
Funny, made something on the same path [http://bloq.in](http://bloq.in)

------
Snowalker
hmm I don't see the use but interesting. Will be great to write a blog like
this.

------
rodina
Zen for writers)))

